
Google's Burrito Delivery Drones Have Officially Started Testing in Virginia - ourmandave
http://gizmodo.com/googles-burrito-drones-have-officially-started-testing-1786595845
======
kiallmacinnes
Hah, Burritos are probably the perfect test for this. Small, heavy enough, an
even weight distribution, and, are time sensitive - nobody wants a cold
burrito. It'll be interesting to see where this tech goes in say 10 years.

And... I'm now craving a burrito. Damn!

~~~
dismantlethesun
I'd also point out that Virginia tech's campus is fairly rural flat terrain so
the risk of running into anything or getting shot down by miscreants is pretty
low.

~~~
zardo
I'd say VT students are more likely than your average American to build some
sort of burrito interceptor.

------
Mmrnmhrm
[http://www.doenercopter.de/](http://www.doenercopter.de/)

Similar, in Germany :)

------
pjc50
What about Pinboard's Alameda-Weehawken Burrito Tunnel, the hyperloop solution
to this problem?

~~~
eridius
It took me many years to realize that Maciej was the author of that brilliant
article.

For those who haven't seen it, [http://www.idlewords.com/2007/04/the_alameda-
weehawken_burri...](http://www.idlewords.com/2007/04/the_alameda-
weehawken_burrito_tunnel.htm).

